# grow tent with CO2



## nasar (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi RIU
I have a question today i would like some help in setting up a grow tent with CO2 i know it has been answered before but it's not clear, i have read every where but lack of full info.

1 Can any one here please make a pictorial diagram for everyone too see on how to setup a grow tent with CO2 running.

2 I have the knowledge of what is going to be needed but don't know how to setup everything.

3 equipment that is going to be needed is

grow tent
CO2 controller and bottle or CO2 bucket kit
air cooled reflectors
ducting
exhaust fan for cooling lights
a fresh intake fan at the bottom for bringing in fresh air
oscillating fan to move air/CO2 around the tent
a charcoal/carbon filter for odor control ( *but not sure where that would be hooked up will it need a separate fan? for removing stale air out which means having 3 fans*.)
smscom/ecotechnics twin fan/humidity controller
and lastly i read i have to use a back draft closed damper at the end of light.

please can you guys here read the post and try making some picture diagrams as clear as possible for us noobs 
to see? 














I have managed to get these 2 diagrams for fellow growers to see, but as you can see the lights are separate but not sure what i would do to remove odors and stale air, also need to know when to release CO2 and when to close it and what temperature does the grow tent/lights have to be.


----------



## nasar (Nov 11, 2012)

how would you set up your tent to run CO2? remove stale air and odors and control the rest of the environment? 

guys please can you help by being creative and help by visual pictures so all can see and exactly how to setup a sealed room.


I forgot to mention i would not be using an air conditioner if i can get away with out using it for obvious reasons to keep bills down otherwise i would exceeding limits i would be burning around 2800 in lights alone so can be adding another 1 or 2 kw


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2012)

First things first. 

In order to effectively use Co2 you need a SEALED room. Tents don't provide this. 

In addition to a sealed room you need air cooled lights to avoid any extra heat. 

A dehumidifier will also be required to keep RH below critical levels. 

Then you need a fan and filter free standing within the tent to effectively scrub the air. 

What you are asking RIU to do here is plan a grow room and give you an equipment list. 

Research into grow room design and setup looking specifically at Co2 enrichment or TEXAS STYLE growing. 

Like people have enough time to handle their own shit plus yours. 




J


----------



## foreverflyhi (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree with jondman. However it is possible to run co2 in tent, but like stated before tents are not sealed rooms. U will be leaking co2 and in a long run be wasting money on co2 which might not even do u good.
But if that's not the awnser your looking for them I say give it a try. I'm actually going to be running co2 in my 9x9 gorrilla grow tent. I think I have a better chance with this tent then others because this one is top quality materials! Plus I will be using a co2 generator along with a sentinel. That way I can constantly keep up with the ppm reading and make sure if it's even worth it. 
When the time comes use your knowledge of growing and prepare for trial and error. In due time you will get it down. Keep it simple
By the way love your quote jondman lol
thats how I feel at times


----------



## jondamon (Nov 11, 2012)

I didn't mean it to be harsh. Lol. It's just life. 

I agree its possible but not worth the effort unless you have complete control of your environmental factors. 

Most grow rooms and tents are completely fine without co2 as long as you adhere to the basics of ventilation and air exchange. Hot air out and away from the growing area new air in. 




J


----------



## Kush Killington (Nov 11, 2012)

You can do it. Its just a lil tricky. Im still workin out the kinks myself. Essentially, you have to seal the Room that the tent is in and pump the Room full of co2 which will circulate into the tent. Of course the problem is heat. Id suggest a mini split to reduce your co2 loss from being sucked out. If you try this method do NOT use a portable ac. I got one running and it either suck airs in and exhausts it (co2 and all) OR itll push air OUT of the room ( thats how i have mine set up, keeps the room cooler and im not using the co2 atm) 
Just my .02.

Sir Killington.


----------



## Hapo (Nov 26, 2014)

...would it be insane to run a dehumidifier and a evaporitive cooler in a tent to avoid actively venting co2...


----------



## Bigozgood (Oct 23, 2015)

nasar said:


> Hi RIU
> I have a question today i would like some help in setting up a grow tent with CO2 i know it has been answered before but it's not clear, i have read every where but lack of full info.
> 
> 1 Can any one here please make a pictorial diagram for everyone too see on how to setup a grow tent with CO2 running.
> ...


Hi I was wondering how did your crop fair?


----------



## since1991 (Oct 23, 2015)

Good luck.is all i can tell u. To do it rite withoit wasting co2 its very difficult. Problem with tents is the ones most.people use arent big enough to put a dehuey and ac in there . You lose valuble plant space. I will be honest...some people cant help but use them but....tents suck. Except for veg for me to cool them and dehuey them jammed full of plants i eventually just lefy the doors unzipped and blacked out the basemnt and tried to cool and dehumidify the basemnt itself. Got to the point where saud hell the basemnt is the growroom now with tent canvas and poles in the way. But if its all you got then just try and figure it out. Its a headache....i foreworn you.


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 25, 2015)

As stated, even where the flaps zip closed will be enough for slight air exchange/co2 loss. There is no way to use co2 in a tent efficiently. You will be constantly replenishing it.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 25, 2015)

Just run a DWC if you want a humongous plant with heavy bud. Given the right strains. CO2 is an expensive option and a tent is totally useless for gassing anything. Which is what you are trying to do.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 25, 2015)

Guys, let this old man fill you in on something. The amount of CO2 in atmospheric air has increased in the last few years. I'm from Alaska and we have permafrost thawing in unbelievable amounts. The amount of methane being dispersed is absolutely immeasureable. Google it if you don't believe me. The amounts of CO2 being released are incredible. Instead, try growing a health plant with as few nutrients as possible? Pot survived forever before man ever discovered it and thrived. Just my 2 cents worth. I have used a lot of CO2 from my shop and it helps but what an expensive hassle.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 25, 2015)

Basically it is pretty irresponsible to release more CO2 with global warming which is due in large part from the CO2 in our air that has increased alarmingly.


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 25, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Basically it is pretty irresponsible to release more CO2 with global warming which is due in large part from the CO2 in our air that has increased alarmingly.



Well your certainly not wrong on that end hotrod. All the more reason that those who DO still choose to use it do so in a COMPLETELY sealed room with environmental controllers to assure that your plants are actually USING the CO2 instead of it venting and adding to the aforementioned climate issue.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 25, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Well your certainly not wrong on that end hotrod. All the more reason that those who DO still choose to use it do so in a COMPLETELY sealed room with environmental controllers to assure that your plants are actually USING the CO2 instead of it venting and adding to the aforementioned climate issue.


Exactly and I have seen very few rooms adequately sealed AND temp controlled to do so. Larger rooms are required for sure.


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 25, 2015)

I actually created a "wind-tunnel" room that is hermetically sealed 10' x 2'6". But I have environmental controllers that keep the ppm balanced. I go through 1, 20lb tank every 4 rounds or so at about 1000-1200ppm. This includes flower and veg as the unit has 2 levels.  You just cant open the doors too often.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 25, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> I actually created a "wind-tunnel" room that is hermetically sealed 10' x 2'6". But I have environmental controllers that keep the ppm balanced. I go through 1, 20lb tank every 4 rounds or so at about 1000-1200ppm. This includes flower and veg as the unit has 2 levels.  You just cant open the doors too often.


You go through one 20lb tank of co2 every 4 flip to harvest cycles? Holy shit if thats true. Thats a sealed room for sure!!! At 1000 ppm?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 25, 2015)

Im not following whats being said here. You don't need co2 enrichment because of global warming?


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah it is extreamly dialed in...i took pics of the whole build and have been considering posting it.




a mongo frog said:


> Im not following whats being said here. You don't need co2 enrichment because of global warming?


No not because of global warming.....we are saying that people shouldnt use co2 unless thier space is sealed properly because it adds to the already overloaded greenhouse effect.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 25, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> Yeah it is extreamly doaled in...itook pics of the whole build and have been considering posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Yea i don't believe that. Go read your ppm meeter with no plants in it. Im willing to bet most people saying that sort of thing have no ppm meeter in their grow space. Just my thoughts, i mean no disrespect.


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 25, 2015)

No offense taken. And please don't think im speaking in scientifically rigorous tones here. I simply don't need to refill my tank less then every 4 rounds. So unless my controllers calibration is horridly off (and I do calibrate every round), it's an accurate reading. I am only using a CHHC1 controller. Nothing industrial. 

P.S.this is the second time in my short time here that I have been questioned by this community. Whille I have no issue with that I cant help but wonder....Do people consistently bullshit on these forums? Cause what would be the point?

I paid a not unsubstantial amount for my degree in commercial ag (please don't anyone else make that mistake) and I have to say...if you assume that a textbook variable will give you a static answer that can be universally applied to every variable....well....prepare for frustration and inconsistency.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 25, 2015)

FauxRoux said:


> No offense taken. And please don't think im speaking in scientifically rigorous tones here. I simply don't need to refill my tank less then every 4 rounds. So unless my controllers calibration is horridly off (and I do calibrate every round), it's an accurate reading. I am only using a CHHC1 controller. Nothing industrial.


Im only using the chhc4. Wish i would of bought the -1. I never use the other plugs...........


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 25, 2015)

As far as i can tell the only difference between the chhc1 vs chhc4 is the 1 comes with a PC port for software they never fully finished....I have a copy of the software they released and its piss poor to say the least. Basically it graphs the high/low daily variables temp/humidity/c02 etc etc...

So I wouldn't feel to bad about the purchase. Imo the ability to walk away and not worry about the climate of your room is well worth the price.

the heater plug IS useless...but if I lived outside of CA I might not think that.... at least for half the year that is.


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 25, 2015)

the 1 issue I have come upon with my "streamline wind tunnel" is that the space is so small that my dehumidifier creates so much heat in the small space that the heat itself creates too much humidity to be worth using (DOH!!!)...but luckily the over sized AC drops the heat/humidity to a manageable level. (the co2 does not help in that regard).

If I had a warehouse or commercial grow with enough space to create a air baffle to draw air for my "tunnels" (yes in this fantasy I have multiple tunnels) it would solve the problem outright.


----------



## since1991 (Oct 26, 2015)

My room without plants and gas off is about 400 to 550 ppm. I got to hold.my breath and move in and out quickly cuz me being in thers spikes it up. Quite alot actually it gets up to 750ppm when iam in there breathing all over doing cleanup before another run


----------



## since1991 (Oct 26, 2015)

I cant beleive a 20 pound tank lasts you 4 crops. Mine last 3 weeks maybe a little more. I have to refill about 3 times a run. And i thought my room was sealed like a sumbitch


----------



## since1991 (Oct 26, 2015)

Iam not calling u out and your.probably not.bullshitting. Its just i want to know what in the hell you did to seal your room so well??? What size is your room? 4 runs a tank is extremely effecient and cheap. Refilling gas is really cheap here in mich rite now but it does go up and every cent i can save iam for.it.


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 26, 2015)

400-500ppm is a normal ambient co2 lvl in populated areas....why would you need to hold your breathe? 1500ppm is a "greenhouse effect" and about the max a plant can use. People get slightly light headed at about 2000ppm and can die at around 5000ppm....so your probably safe man. You would get a bit dizzy long before you do any damage.

1. iIm using a SMALL space 2'.6"W x 10'L x10'T and 2 stories. Each lvl is about 4' tall (I scrog with COB LED's). Its built to look like garage shelves...hence being only 30" wide
2. all doors are sealed with 1" weather stripping all the way around
3. No air exchange at all. But I do have a roof vent that allows heat out passively, co2 being heavier then air I don't seem to lose anything there.
4. The last year I have only run 6-15 plants at a time...so my c02 use will likely change soon as I ramp up a bit


Here's a pic from my build...keep in mind this was only halfway though it, but it gives you an idea.


----------



## Mjaylover (Oct 27, 2015)

foreverflyhi said:


> I agree with jondman. However it is possible to run co2 in tent, but like stated before tents are not sealed rooms. U will be leaking co2 and in a long run be wasting money on co2 which might not even do u good.
> But if that's not the awnser your looking for them I say give it a try. I'm actually going to be running co2 in my 9x9 gorrilla grow tent. I think I have a better chance with this tent then others because this one is top quality materials! Plus I will be using a co2 generator along with a sentinel. That way I can constantly keep up with the ppm reading and make sure if it's even worth it.
> When the time comes use your knowledge of growing and prepare for trial and error. In due time you will get it down. Keep it simple
> By the way love your quote jondman lol
> thats how I feel at times


I run c02 in my gorrllia 5x9 tent and also connect that tent to another 4x4 tent. I'm able to keep 1200 ppms and a 20lb tank last me 3-4 weeeks. I also run the sentinal controller. So your correct. The gorrila tent holds in a lot of c02


----------



## since1991 (Oct 27, 2015)

I say hold my breath (just kidding actually) because my ppm sniffer and Autopilot co2 monitor will pick up the human body and it will show on the monitor. Try it. Go in your room to get an accurate reading and if your in there for any amount of time the meter will show it in a rise in co2 ppm levels. Unless you "hold your breath".


----------



## smoking chef (Oct 27, 2015)

I did mine this way. 5x5 tent with sealed air cooled hood. Dual controller for exhaust and co2. When the co2 kicked on for an hour three times in a twelve hour period. The exhaust shut off. I also left exhaust off for twenty minutes after co2 was done so plants could take in remaining co2. The humidity would spike during those times and temps would increase a little but have had great results. plants would look like they had raging boners. As soon as exhaust kicks back on temp and humidity back to normal in ten minutes.


----------



## smoking chef (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh and I did a rough calculation on tent size to get to 1200ppm with controller


----------



## since1991 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ive done it with the old school controllers, tents, rooms, timers, math, thermostats, humidistats, etc. I used to give myself headaches trying to control and coordinate temps, humidity, and carbon dioxide levels with old school methods. I seen modest increases but my room was so dependent on outside weather conditions to see them. Wasting co2 by blowing it outside was what i was really doing. A consistent 1200 ppm co2 level and climate was the secret. At all times. Very difficult to do with intake, exhaust, leaky ac units, and shitty home depot dehueys. The perfect day every day till harvest was what the plants were saying they needed. Ive never experienced such in increase in growth rates and yields as when i got the correct air conditiner, dehumidifier, humidifier, co2 ppm controller and sealed up a room proper. Its pricey but i wanted serious yields and a high performance growroom.


----------



## FauxRoux (Oct 27, 2015)

since1991 said:


> I say hold my breath (just kidding actually) because my ppm sniffer and Autopilot co2 monitor will pick up the human body and it will show on the monitor. Try it. Go in your room to get an accurate reading and if your in there for any amount of time the meter will show it in a rise in co2 ppm levels. Unless you "hold your breath".


Oh yeah, i know it goes up for sure....its partly why ive always agreed that grows where people check their rooms everyday do better than not. Even half an hour in the room everyday adds quite a bit of co2....but if you have a tank and total climate control automated...well....then you are a happy camper


----------

